# Looking for someone to shave down my foam tires



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking for someone in the NWPA area with a tire trurer (sp?) to shave a set of foam tires down to about 1/8th of an inch for me to go with my indoor setup. Thanks


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Wheres your location?????????


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Ummmm........Warren. 

I'm assuming you race at Dreamboat Hobbies? If they are racing there try talking with Kevin Allen or Courtney Morse. Either of them might do it for you if they have the right arbor for the tires. Somebody at the track has to have a tire truer that would do them for you at a small fee.


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I live in warren, pa. And i'm just getting back into the sport after being away from it for 5 or so years.


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

Or is there a way i could do them myself without a tire truer?


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Drill and a Drywall sanding blade if you have a stedy hand.

Check out a Cobra Track Side tire truer. 
Or you can get BSR tires Pre trued 

I could true them but i am in Indiana. 

The track side truer is a kit and is about $80.00 new


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, i still need to get the tires, so im looking for a set of green dot foam tires for my xxxt, trued down to about 1/8 of an inch past the rim. And i wouldn't need them till wed the 12th. I could paypal someone the money, Thanks


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

What you need to do is pick up a set of wheels for your truck and then get some pancar rear foam donuts. Mount them up with some Lock Tite glue from Walmart, chuck a old front axle in a drill and with a sanding block true them up (this is how I did it before gettting a tire truer). Pancar foams on truck wheels don't really need to be trued down as they are already pretty low profile. :thumbsup:


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey, now we are talking, thanks a ton!


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you tried the Race Ready tires from T.M.

http://www.tm-rc-racingcomponents.com/

The tires are trued 1.875 diameter. Also try out the wheel dots too


----------

